# Polled boer billy goat



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

What a great deal wish it was closet 4 hours one way is to far for me









3 month old good size both parents polled too
Ill just have to keep looking for one


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute little guy!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Why not see if someone in that area is coming your way? That may be a way to get him!!

We are driving 6hrs 1 way on the 20th to get our new buckling! The lady we are buying him from drove to Texas from Illinois for her new buck!


----------

